# Power supply doubts?



## shaiban001 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all, 
My smps is not working in iball baby cabinet 306. Now when I went to the shop, they have different values (of Volts/Ampier) on that unit like for +3.3V I have 25A in my current smps but in new ones it is 20A to 26A!!! 
There are a lot of other value also eg. +5V/-5V/+12V/-12V/+5VSB/COM/PS-ON/PW-OK. 

Shouldn't we expect same values while buying a new smps? 

Thanks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess the SMPS' you're having a look at are local desi ones. Still different SMPS' may have different amperage rating; there is nothing which bounds them to provide same current.



> There are a lot of other value also eg. +5V/-5V/+12V/-12V/+5VSB/COM/PS-ON/PW-OK.



For different voltage values (on different rails), different output current is there.


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I guess the SMPS' you're having a look at are local desi ones. Still different SMPS' may have different amperage rating; there is nothing which bounds them to provide same current.
> 
> 
> 
> For different voltage values (on different rails), different output current is there.



didn't get


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 14, 2012)

> I have 25A in my current smps but in new ones it is 20A to 26A!!!



As I said there's no rule that binds different power supply to have same current output. 20A or 26A are the maximum current output supplied by the respective PSUs. Local PSUs never deliver the rated rating, putting components at risk.



> There are a lot of other value also eg. +5V/-5V/+12V/-12V/+5VSB/COM/PS-ON/PW-OK.



Different rails (+5V, +12V) all deliver different values of current. Different rails are connected to components rated likewise.

Read Here.


----------



## shaiban001 (Nov 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> As I said there's no rule that binds different power supply to have same current output. 20A or 26A are the maximum current output supplied by the respective PSUs. Local PSUs never deliver the rated rating, putting components at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dashing.
Could you please reply for my PSU selection doubt on the below thread?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...current-psu-alternative-help.html#post1784912

Thanks a lot.


----------

